

Harvard Demo of OpenScholar distro of OpenScholar - Alex4207
http://acquia.com/resources/webinars/open-scholar-drupal-solution-higher-education

======
atuladhar
Speaking of content management systems used by colleges, the college I went
also rolled out its own: <https://apps.carleton.edu/opensource/reason/> I
believe it's being used by some colleges in the Midwest.

